# BRISBANE *Australia



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice Brisbane shots!

https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51387576246_06f20c942a_h.jpg

Really like the angle in this pic, make them really look tall!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


Thanks mate 



Nightsky said:


> Nice Brisbane shots!
> 
> Really like the angle in this pic, make them really look tall!


Thanks Nightsky, coming from you that is a great compliment 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brisbane once again


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Brisbane once again


Thank you 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Welcome! Once again really great, very nice updates


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> *^^^* Welcome! Once again really great, very nice updates


Thank you CG, you are every kind honey 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

You never get tired of the lush vegetation and of the vibrancy of the city and its skyline.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> You never get tired of the lush vegetation and of the vibrancy of the city and its skyline.


I am pleased to read that you haven't tired of me yet  Thanks for all the kind words mon ami 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

BRISBANE, QUEENSLAND, AUSTRALIA © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Masterpieces indeed! Thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates indeed


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Masterpieces indeed! Thanks


It was definitely a treat, so much beauty and so much talent in such a small space.



christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice updates indeed


Thanks CG 


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


European Masterpieces from the Metropolitan Museum of Art, New York City, QAGOMA, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Such lovely additions again of a very interesting city!


Aaaaah Thanks 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


Thanks CG 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nicer and nicer! Thanks


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Nicer and nicer! Thanks


You are most welcome honey, and as always, thank you for the lovely comments 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


Thanks honey 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


Thanks mate - have a lovely day 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brisbane; well done


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Brisbane; well done


Much appreciated, thanks CG and have a great weekend.


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I wish you to have a great weekend too; btw great, very nice new photos from Brisbane


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> I wish you to have a great weekend too; btw great, very nice new photos from Brisbane


Thanks matey - it was wonderful thank you 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


Thanks sweetie 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


Thank honey 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Vegetation is perhaps not the most important thing in a city (layout, architecture, people are as important etc...) but it helps a lot define its atmosphere, and Brisbane is very gifted in that respect! Thanks for the beautiful pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Syd.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Vegetation is perhaps not the most important thing in a city (layout, architecture, people are as important etc...) but it helps a lot define its atmosphere, and Brisbane is very gifted in that respect! Thanks for the beautiful pictures.


I couldn't agree more - landscaping is the most important thing for me, then beautiful, people-friendly street activation, then heritage elements, then the people and lastly the buildings. I really couldn't be that bothered with skyscrapers but I appreciate stunning architecture. You are most welcome honey and thanks for all your lovely feedback 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Syd.


Thanks sweetie 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

I am so far behind in posting - sorry for the Christmas pics 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia :copyright: by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia :copyright: by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

It is perfect for us, "up over", to see Christmas pictures, because we are now entering Summer and seeing the same weather as you in the Southern winter! Thanks


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Every extra post makes this city more beautifull and interesting for a future visit! 👍


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> It is perfect for us, "up over", to see Christmas pictures, because we are now entering Summer and seeing the same weather as you in the Southern winter! Thanks


So pleased for you guys, and long may summer continue  it is so good for the soul  I don't know about France but they seem to start decorating for Christmas earlier and earlier here in Aus .. in about 4 months we will already see decorations popping up  I am glad that you still enjoy the posts, thank you so much 



Patrick Highrise said:


> Every extra post makes this city more beautifull and interesting for a future visit! 👍


Wow Patrick, with your travel experience I am surprised that you haven't been to Brisbane yet  Don't forget us in the Sunshine Coast - we will treat you to a beer or two 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Brisbane


Thanks honey 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates


Thanks CG ... I have been gone so long that I nearly forgot how to post pics at SSC 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Wonderful urbanization. I love Brisbane through your photos.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Totu said:


> Wonderful urbanization. I love Brisbane through your photos.


Thanks Totu for your kind words and for leaving a comment - have a great day/night 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Brisbane skyline is more and more impressive! Some apartment high-rises are looking great.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Christi69 said:


> Brisbane skyline is more and more impressive! Some apartment high-rises are looking great.


I have grown to be very fond of the city, especially the landscaping and buildings overgrown with vegetation  If I don't read you again - have a very, very merry christmas and be naughty - Santa loves naughty boys 


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia © by Sydney Struwig, on Flickr


----------

